# No where to dry!!



## Subnaum (Aug 30, 2009)

So the amount of plant matelial that i will need to dry is def allot more than I can dry in my basement. I have a really nosey land lord and he would def smell that. I have a barn with a loft up top that is  open with a window that opens are shuts. Could i dry em out there? When i harvest in october It usually not that hot in ohio. What would you suggest? And to let you know i really dont have another house or basement I could use. Thanks! Any info appreciated!


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 30, 2009)

O-zone generator?  If you have the 89$ it can clear out my 10x20 room in less than 10 mins, although I was informed if you do this too long the smell and taste will be nutralized not only from the air but the buds too.

Good luck, sounds like a happy harvest!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

> I have a barn with a loft up top that is open with a window that opens are shuts.


 but yet 





> I have a really nosey land lord and he would def smell that.


 :huh:  wat type livin situation you in .? not pryin for info or anythin like that just dont right to me is all.
 my nose might be off a bit tho too idk LOL

but hows temps in oct there in ohio? i'd worry bout moisture in fall more as well as the cold if it gets to freezing temps as well. cant dry frozen buds :confused2:
  but look in harvest and currin section and look for the brown baggin method maybe. theres ways im sure others will pop in wit too.
  but wats teh deal havin a barn (i assume a farm or in the country) and yet having a landlord thats too nosey to where you cant dry in ya own house? 

farmkid growin out back in the pasture and parents not landlord, by chance? dont mean to offend if not lol


----------



## 420grower (Aug 30, 2009)

hey fellow buckeye,I have a secure dry room in my garage,I also harvest in oct,have dried as much as 38 oz at once,can hang and lay on screens,bring it over we will set you right up,haha,I got nothing else,haha,imagine having too much to dry,what a place to be,haha,lol


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Sub...use your attic/loft to dry!
The sun during the day, plus natural heat rising, will keep it plenty warm and dry. I would suggest buying a few furnace filters that fits a box fan and use that to blow out of a window upstairs...just a thought and inexpensive.You may even have all you need already 

It has worked for me, before I bought 150 acres with house


----------



## Subnaum (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea i wish That I still lived at home flip! Im 22 with a nine month old and a wife........But yea the place i live is a duplex and there are sheds out back of each one. We each have are own. The duplex im in, no one lives next door so im thinking the shed would work, granet its not to cold. It wouldnt be freezing, but it wont be that warm. If anything itll take a lil longer, or i could put em in bags earlier. Its not that the land lord is nosey, its that , i mean like i jus said, its where my FAMILY lives. I dont wana jepordize the situation that i have goin right now ya know?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the fan with filter out back idea. Good luck. BTDT


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

> Yea i wish That I still lived at home flip! Im 22 with a nine month old and a wife........But yea the place i live is a duplex and there are sheds out back of each one. We each have are own. The duplex im in, no one lives next door so im thinking the shed would work, granet its not to cold. It wouldnt be freezing, but it wont be that warm. If anything itll take a lil longer, or i could put em in bags earlier. Its not that the land lord is nosey, its that , i mean like i jus said, its where my FAMILY lives. I dont wana jepordize the situation that i have goin right now ya know?



i do apologize if i offended ya then sub. sorry, but personally if i can help it i personally prefer not to give out any info to minors on growin mj especially bein illega most places etc..
  and we get alot of these young kids tryin grow in mommie an daddies place etc. hence not cool unless of course they cool wit it im sure. but it just sounded off was all.  hope ya understand man. LOL

but yeah to be honest wit you how much bud we talkin bout dryin at one time tho? cuz i been  hangin a plant r two at a time and havent realy had any probs wit any stink when they drying at all. but could just be my strain to IDK.
  there are also a build in the DIY forum for a dryer for ya buds made outta rubber tub and a fan and small carbonfilter. maybe that would help some ?
  either way man i hope ya get the mission accomplished. but keep browsing round here. there many many diff ways folks have foound to dry bud in teh craziest of situations.
 Good Luck


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

i know what you mean...last year i only had like an O or so and it stunk up my whole house bad for about a week....im gonna have a bigger problem this year because ill have a room mate moving in right around harvest time!  thinking about using a car that isnt being drivin that i have parked in a shed out by where i grow....maybe you have something like that?  sorry im stoned and probably just didnt make any sense....  hope you find a good drying spot


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 10 outdoor females that will need drying.  4 are indica, and the rest are sat. Im thinking either attic or possible paying a real close freind of mine to let me use his extra room. Yes he is someone I trust with no second thought.
 No prob flip!! I know, it did sound really weird when i typed it the first time.lol Yea i can imagine if there were a bunch of lil kids on this site trying to grow weed in mommys house.lol No worries brotha!!


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok so i looked at the diy section on making a quick dry box. I have all the equipment i need. Old toy chest that used to have baby toys in it.lol and a 80  cfm fan. Is it gonna make my bud under par though???? Seems to be the general feeling on them. HELP!lol


----------

